# Does anyone give their babies Merrick Lamb treats?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We got some for Hope yesterday while searching for a grain free snack for her. 

The thought is gross-freeze dried/dehydrated lamb lung-but she LOVES them. They are sized just right for her and I like that she has to slow down to play with it while eating rather than scarfing it down.

Wondered your thoughts on them if you have heard of them or tried them yourself.

Here is a link to them:

Merrick Pet Foods - Dog Treats

Thank you!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, a very good treat! All natural. Brody loves dehydrated lungs, they are one of his favorites!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so sad that there are so many great treats out there and MoJie can't have most of them....his stomach is so sensitive that one treat will give him soft poop........


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!

We are going really slow on treats. These ad her flossies chew things are it. She has only had 2 of the lamb treats. 

She has a tender tummy as well-and we are in the middle of her food change over-so I will be watching her closely.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, we feed the dehydrated Merrick lamb lung treats to our dogs too. Great stuff!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you all! It is hard trying to discern what is really good, natural, etc. with everything out there!


----------

